# Is There a Difference Between Sports Betting and Gambling?



## Betting Forum (Jun 20, 2016)

The term "gambling" is used in a very generic way today. It is used in relation to casino games, poker, fantasy sports, lotteries, and sports betting, covering every single activity that involves a real money wager. But the term is a bit too generic since these activities have only one thing in common - the real money wager. Otherwise, they are completely different things.

*How do you define gambling?*

Dictionary.com defines "gambling" as "the activity or practice of playing a game of chance for money or other stakes". This definition fits perfectly when it comes to casino games and lotteries, but doesn't quite cover sports betting and poker.

*Online casinos give you the chance to win*

Let's take a look at an online casino. Players find no deposit bonuses in Canada in a series of online casinos, offering them not only massive libraries of games, but also the <strong>chance</strong> to win money - sometimes massive amounts. And the key is "chance" - they offer no guarantees. Casinos deal in a very specific form of online entertainment, where people are offered the possibility - but not the guarantee - to win playing games of chance.

Slot machines, the most popular games at online casinos, are the perfect example for games of chance. Once you spin the reels, there's nothing you can do to influence their outcome. They will stop at a completely random combination of symbols - it is not just their nature, they are also legally bound to do so.

*How is sports betting different?*

Well, first of all, it's not exactly a game.

When you play at an online casino, you wager and play at the same time. Entertainment is completely integrated with the betting process. When you bet on a sporting event, though, you bet first, and enjoy the event later. But this is not the most important difference between the two.

You see, when you bet on an event, you have a ton of information based on which you can predict its outcome. You know the athlete or the team that will compete, you know his / its weaknesses and strong points compared to the opponent, and you can make an informed decision on which party to bet on. Of course, you can listen to your gut or your heart - which is most of the times a bad idea. So, returning to the idea from the beginning, when you bet on sports, you can lose *intentionally*. Which means that sports betting is not gambling, if we take the very definition of the word. Luck has nothing to do with winning.


----------



## RickPerry (Jul 28, 2016)

In my optinion in sports betting you have to use you knowledge, but gambling is mainly for fun and relax.


----------

